# What size dome for Arcadia 80w DHP.



## EsproUK (Jan 24, 2020)

Hi guys, just bought a Arcadia 80w DHP (100mm diam) for my proposed 45x45x90tall Exo Terra. What size diam dome would be best for this bulb ie: Arcadia 140mm, 200mm or the Exo Terra 180mm? Thanks in advance for any reply.

Eric.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Both wattages of DHP fit perfectly in the 5/5" 14cm Deep dome clamp lamp with safety cage. Product code for the UK is RART75. For the EU is RART75X. For the USA and Canada it is RART75Z. They are also available in Australia/ New Zealand, South Africa, Russia and Hong Kong.


You can see the two sizes of fitting here www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkekByZTmPk 




EsproUK said:


> Hi guys, just bought a Arcadia 80w DHP (100mm diam) for my proposed 45x45x90tall Exo Terra. What size diam dome would be best for this bulb ie: Arcadia 140mm, 200mm or the Exo Terra 180mm? Thanks in advance for any reply.
> 
> Eric.


----------



## EsproUK (Jan 24, 2020)

Thanks, will go for that then, they look quite a smart fitting ie: not to obtrusive.

Eric.


----------

